# Fitocracy. Anybody go there?



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Just discovered it today. Makes a game of working out and getting fit. Log your workouts for points and "level" your profile. There are also fitness "quests".
http://www.fitocracy.com

*(NEW) EDIT:*


JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Do you have to be invited by a current member?


Here's an invite code. Should work for 100 people: 
http://ftcy.co/waYO1m

Then, put your Fitocracy username in this thread if you want an invite to the group,
which is here----> http://www.fitocracy.com/group/5718/

Group Code: RVNR2

Group link: http://ftcy.co/waYO1m


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Bumping this post. 

I'm not as fit as this guy but I think a lot of people would enjoy the site, haha.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Lvl 2! But I just logged my first workout yesterday...


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Go Nathan! 
I've been on there for months and am only at Level 10 so...no judgement here.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do you have to be invited by a current member?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Do you have to be invited by a current member?


Yes. If anybody is interested in joining then PM me and I'll give an invite code.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm gonna check this out.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I see the potential for a SAS group.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

^^ Sounds like a plan to me. My ID on there is the same as it is here. I'm gonna tell my bro about this too.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Added you. 

I've read the rate of people who stick with Fitocracy tends to be higher if they were regularly exercising before they joined but I hope people give it a shot anyway!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey

The idea of a group on there sounds good, coldfissioncure sent me an invite code but it didn't work :/ I was wondering if someone else wouldn't mind sending me one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Hey
> 
> The idea of a group on there sounds good, coldfissioncure sent me an invite code but it didn't work :/ I was wondering if someone else wouldn't mind sending me one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sure thing! I think I need your email though. At least that's how I invited another member here.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah I should have 7-8 invites left if anyone needs any.

Thanks again to Cold.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like an invite too

Sounds cool


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd very much like an invite for this if there are any still available! I'd also be interested in joining the SAS group if that's been set up.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sure thing just shoot me your email addresses and I can send you invites.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Hey
> 
> The idea of a group on there sounds good, coldfissioncure sent me an invite code but it didn't work :/ I was wondering if someone else wouldn't mind sending me one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I guess the invite code ran out. I have a new one though, so if anyone needs an invite then PM me.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the invite guys! It looks like no one has created an SAS group over there just yet, so I think I'm going to go ahead and do that meself.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Thanks for the invite guys! It looks like no one has created an SAS group over there just yet, so I think I'm going to go ahead and do that meself.


I like your initiative!  i think we need a code name. SAS may be code enough, haha.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

seafolly said:


> I like your initiative!  i think we need a code name. SAS may be code enough, haha.


I've gone and called it the "SAS Fitness Group" and set its visibility to Private (meaning you have to be invited to see it at all). Do y'all think that should work out okay?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah that will work!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

That's a great idea! I didn't even know groups could be private. I wish pages could be - I'd love it if only friends could view it. Joining right now.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

seafolly said:


> That's a great idea! I didn't even know groups could be private. I wish pages could be - I'd love it if only friends could view it. Joining right now.


It looks like you can prevent yourself from showing up on the leaderboards and restrict commenting on your profile to people you follow, but yeah, it doesn't seem like there's a way to make yourself fully invisible. Which is lame.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe it'll be an option soon. They recently got those lame privacy settings up a few weeks ago so maybe they're waiting until it's no longer in beta, trying to promote it, before allowing people to lock down?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Invite plox


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

rymo said:


> Invite plox


Did you get one? I assume nothing with the (awesome) surge of interest.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Did you get one? I assume nothing with the (awesome) surge of interest.


Nah


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

If you haven't got one yet message me your email address.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

seafolly said:


> Maybe it'll be an option soon. They recently got those lame privacy settings up a few weeks ago so maybe they're waiting until it's no longer in beta, trying to promote it, before allowing people to lock down?


Yeah, hopefully the privacy options will improve over time! I guess you're right that they probably want people to group up and share as much as possible to help build a sense of community, but I'd still prefer to be invisible.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm already seeing results, it's crazy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm dying to get started, but I need to stop smoking weed first. I'm almost out though so I'll be lifting things up and putting them down soon...and getting points for it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Everything is better when you earn points.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Everything is better when you earn points.


If I could have money or points, I'd choose points.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahahaha I'm glad to find like-minded people. 

I was just telling the_cheat that I only needed 17 points to level up so it pushed me to do another set of shoulder presses. Yay point motivators!

Also, regarding privacy, apparently you can block people. At least according to the co-founder. So they can't view your profile and such. Nifty. (I'd still like to try this out to make 100% sure)


----------



## StoicNate (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks I will use that site.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Level 5! Huzzah.

Edit: 30 minutes of intense cardio kickboxing gives you less points than 50 push-ups. That seems a bit backwards.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I joined the site. Can I join the group?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I joined the site. Can I join the group?


WOOHOO another girl!

It's "SAS Fitness Group"


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Level 5! Huzzah.
> 
> Edit: 30 minutes of intense cardio kickboxing gives you less points than 50 push-ups. That seems a bit backwards.


Yay!

Yeah um, I got 2 points for a pull up on a door and compared to all I did that afternoon it was by far the most difficult feat. But they know their point system needs some tweaking. That's equating it to a standing calf raise, haha.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

What an interesting concept! I think I might try this.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I searched for SAS fitness group but it didn't come up.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I searched for SAS fitness group but it didn't come up.


Yeah, it's a private group, so it doesn't show up in searches. Sorry about that! I'd be happy to invite you, just search for my username (papasmurf) and friend me.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Aw I feel like a dummy, I knew that.  Sorry!


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I searched for SAS fitness group but it didn't come up.


link in OP


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, I'm prh12 if anyone wants to send me an invite to the group. :b Sorry to be so annoying, haha.

edit: they wouldn't let me call myself strawberryjulius, which is rude.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alrighty, I just invited you.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Sorry to be so annoying, haha.


You're so not.

I'm rue, by the way.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

cool site. joined using the invite code from cold fusion cure.


hello everyone


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Howdy! Nice to see another yoga fan.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Howdy! Nice to see another yoga fan.


If there is a style that doesn't make me do a "half moon pose" I will try that, haha, I'm not sure I'm ready for this!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Haha, yeah, it's important to find a class that doesn't go overboard with crazy poses when you're just starting out.

Would you folks be interested in starting up a SAS Group for this as well? Groups are kind of broken on this site, but setting one up would probably increase the visibility of the actual group over on Fitocracy.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

saw this through penny arcade and got interested.

Do the exercises require machines? I dont have it in me to join a gym so I'm limited to dumb bells for equipment. 

If you can do things without machines(edit) I wouldnt mind an invite if someone had a spare one. Hoping it's something that can motivate me longer than a month


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

VipFuj said:


> saw this through penny arcade and got interested.
> 
> Do the exercises require machines? I dont have it in me to join a gym so I'm limited to dumb bells for equipment.
> 
> If you can do things without exercise I wouldnt mind an invite if someone had a spare one. Hoping it's something that can motivate me longer than a month


Nope, there's all kinds of different exercise options available, many of which require neither machines nor weights.

There's a bunch of invites linked in the original post of this thread, so feel free to head back there to pick one up.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

VipFuj said:


> saw this through penny arcade and got interested.
> 
> Do the exercises require machines? I dont have it in me to join a gym so I'm limited to dumb bells for equipment.
> 
> If you can do things without exercise I wouldnt mind an invite if someone had a spare one. Hoping it's something that can motivate me longer than a month


Most of what I do is body weight. I'm pretty tiny so in the summer I used nothing but a band as my weight but borrowed some dumbbells as I grew muscle. It's easier to gain points by having access to equipment (barbells!) but by no means is it necessary. It all depends on what you do. If you're sweating, you'll see results (on your body and in points, haha).

A group sounds like a swell idea! cold fission cure had ideas about challenges so that'd be a good place to chat about it.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Max points = L-sit pullups or tuck planche pushups. Both are bodyweight. Squats and deadlift eventually out point them but you'll need to be doing 350+ lbs or so


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome. Just signed up. thanks guys

I'll join the SAS group and what-not if i figure it out

edit: Kinda wish they told you how many reps to do,haha. I dont trust myself since it's kind of like the fox guarding the hen house and might do more than I set out...but also don't fail if it's not my number I dont reach.

But half way through my first workout so hopefully i stick to it


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alrighty, what do you guys think I should name the SAS group? Is "SAS Fitness Group" fine, or should I mention Fitocracy specifically?

Edit: I went ahead and created the new group, we can change the name later if need be. Here's the link!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/sas-fitness-group-498/


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

VipFuj said:


> edit: Kinda wish they told you how many reps to do,haha. I dont trust myself since it's kind of like the fox guarding the hen house and might do more than I set out...but also don't fail if it's not my number I dont reach.
> 
> But half way through my first workout so hopefully i stick to it


Feel free to set your own limits! At the gym I was told to do anywhere between 8-12 reps at the maximum weight I could manage. Check out the forum - there's a ton of advice for those starting out.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello fellow fitness nerds. 

Fitocracy appears to have a really awesome bug today. I logged my workout and noticed something odd...

Dumbbell Bicep Curl:
8 lb x 20 reps (+36 pts)
8 lb x 12 reps (+33 pts)
8 lb x 13 reps (+33 pts)
8 lb x 15 reps (+34 pts)
8 lb x 14 reps (+33 pts)

Pick up those dumbbells. :b


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Hello fellow fitness nerds.
> 
> Fitocracy appears to have a really awesome bug today.


^^ Not a bug, it's just that some things stop scaling after a certain # of reps. Same way with pushups. 70 pushups will net 100 points, so will 100 pushups. If you want a bug, do some medicine ball v-ups. Saw a lady that did 3 reps and got over 300 points.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow. I'm so used to bicep curls being worth 5 points! Well gosh. Levelling up won't take me half a month now. They better adjust that little thing otherwise I'll level up again tomorrow. o.0

I Googled V-ups - I'd been labelling those as jackknife situps. Oops!


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

just joined a group called "Plank Challenge: 60 minutes in one day!". 42 minutes in so far today. feels like they are working out my shoulders more than anything.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Good lord. I only did 70 seconds today and I could not hold it any longer!

Just a note to members who want in! I'm not sure where Papasmurf went as he knows how these groups work. So if you're looking for an invite, contact me here (since there's no message system on Fitocracy other than comments) and I'll send you a code! There's probably an easier way. I just don't know it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

cold fission cure said:


> just joined a group called "Plank Challenge: 60 minutes in one day!". 42 minutes in so far today. feels like they are working out my shoulders more than anything.


:shock :nw


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

got all 60 mins done. didn't really feel like an ab workout at all. did some dragon flags later. second set irritated my neck (sprained neck + shoulder bad a week ago) so didn't do any more


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah for abs I really need to do the crunch or sit up thing to feel like they've been beaten up. 60 minutes is pretty unthinkable for me. I can't believe a whole slew of people can do this! 

Also to tack on to your updated OP, 

"Group Code: RVNR2

Group link: http://ftcy.co/waYO1m"

Good thinking!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

One of these days...


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

:whip


the cheat said:


> One of these days...


I saw those dumbbells, mister! But I guess cardio's supposed to be the best mood elevator rather than strength. Still, there's lots to be said about feeling strong.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

seafolly said:


> :whip
> 
> I saw those dumbbells, mister! But I guess cardio's supposed to be the best mood elevator rather than strength. Still, there's lots to be said about feeling strong.


Those sat in my spare room from June 2011 until 4 weeks ago. Now they're where you saw them...so, I am making progress. Almost as slow as evolution, but still...


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I just joined up. I doubt this will motivate me any more than anything else but it's worth a shot haha.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Those sat in my spare room from June 2011 until 4 weeks ago. Now they're where you saw them...so, I am making progress. Almost as slow as evolution, but still...


Just try using them and don't tell anyone.  It might remove any pressure!



Talgonite said:


> I just joined up. I doubt this will motivate me any more than anything else but it's worth a shot haha.


YAY! Happy to see another member there! I'll admit I was already in a bit of a routine before I joined but the addiction to levelling up definitely helps motivation. I'd call myself strange but it clearly works for others, haha.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i keep forgetting to update mine.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds interesting, I'll give it a shot. If anything, it'll be a good way for me to record my workouts. 

If there's a specific group people from this thread are in, shoot me an invite to that too.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been on Fitocracy since November. Of course, I took two months off of it and just went back yesterday....


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

The SAS group now has 20 members. Yay! Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Could someone please send me an invite, PM me


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok I'm in and very keen to do a workout


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

There's a group? What's the name of it? I just did a search for SAS and social anxiety and didn't find anything....


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

epic said:


> Ok I'm in and very keen to do a workout


:clap
No doubt you're going to rocket up the Leaderboard!



squidlette said:


> There's a group? What's the name of it? I just did a search for SAS and social anxiety and didn't find anything....


It's a private group so us shy folks can work out without worrying about being observed as an SAS participant (other than by those part of the group too).

Group Code: RVNR2

Group link: http://ftcy.co/waYO1m


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

seafolly said:


> :clap
> No doubt you're going to rocket up the Leaderboard!
> 
> It's a private group so us shy folks can work out without worrying about being observed as an SAS participant (other than by those part of the group too).
> ...


Can you just tell me the name of the group? The link just redirects to a sign up page, but I'm already a fitocracy member. I just need the name so I can find you guys. I'm squidlette on fitocracy as well, if there's another way to get around that.

Actually, I guess there's absolutely no way for an established member to join a private group, unless somebody from within the group adds me or something?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It's "SAS Fitness Group" but it's not going to come up in a search. 

That's kinda weird, this is how all the others joined. If you give me your name I can add you and then directly invite you.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

It's still squidlette on there.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, sorry for being away from this thread for a bit!

Perhaps it's worth establishing a backup plan for entry into the group? Anyone who's having trouble getting in can feel free to add me as a friend, which allows me to invite folks directly. I'm "papasmurf" over there as well, which should make finding me fairly simple.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

papaSmurf said:


> Hey, sorry for being away from this thread for a bit!
> 
> Perhaps it's worth establishing a backup plan for entry into the group? Anyone who's having trouble getting in can feel free to add me as a friend, which allows me to invite folks directly. I'm "papasmurf" over there as well, which should make finding me fairly simple.


Done!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

squidlette said:


> Done!


Alrighty, I've invited you to the group! Hopefully that should work.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

OK .. Ive just joined. Looks like fun. I need some serious motivation so hopefully this might do the trick!


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Skipping isnt set as an activity?? Maybe they dont cater for 13yo school girls :b


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Shredder said:


> Skipping isnt set as an activity?? Maybe they dont cater for 13yo school girls :b


Is that the same as Jump Rope?


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

epic said:


> Is that the same as Jump Rope?


 yeah that would be it! thanks. I like the description on fitocracy that says singing optional!


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

saw this and got irate:


Dips - Triceps Version:
 30 reps (+191 pts)
 30 reps (+191 pts)

why? why the devil do dips get so many points? point cap for pushups is 100, but dips seem to have no upper limit. this is stupid. i could do sets of goddam dips all day long. did 21 reps of squats at 205 and got 140 pts, and there is NO way i could do a second set of those in the same day.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Another point bug I guess.  They fixed the dumbbell shoulder press so I think if enough people point it out they'll get it back under control. It is weird comparing people's workouts when people lifting crazy heavy weight that would crush me into the floor get only a teeeenyy bit more than someone doing the same exercise with much, much less weight. Ah the joys of beta! Maybe do a whole day of dips and attempt to get the admins' attention.  I haven't seen anyone else point out the dip issue so maybe they're just totally unaware?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Maybe do a whole day of dips and attempt to get the admins' attention.


yah I'm thinking of doing this. it would kinda throw off any actual goals but it would be funny to see thousands of points with dips.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

That would work especially well for someone who's well connected in the game as a ton of people will see the points and be like, "Well hey, time to incorporate those into my workouts!" Definitely a recipe to get the admins' butts into gear. Better they spend the energy evening out the important stuff than making little robot pictures.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

and the fist bump achievements...i just don't want to say what it reminds me of. i've definitely seen (and made) comments about it though. all in all it's not really that bad and i think it's still an awesome site. i just like to b**** about stuff - especially after a workout because i'm usually tired and in a foul mood at that point.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know how the point system works but my cardio related stuff sure gets alot of points. Don't know if it's weighted too much?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

epic said:


> I don't know how the point system works but my cardio related stuff sure gets alot of points. Don't know if it's weighted too much?


nah. you're going pretty long distances. i was venting about dips because they are easy, quick, and for some reason get a ton of points.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah it's totally different seeing someone score a lot of points because they actually had to work their butts off for it. In that case it's inspirational. But I hated logging exercises that were way off as it felt the points were ill-gotten and took fun out of the process. 

Did you see the screenshots of the upcoming app? The new look is pretty slick. 

Okay, now I really, really want to go for a run or a bike ride but am too agoraphobic to go alone. :b Can you guys fly over here and join me? (or leave me in your dust, more like) 

Oh, and about Craigslist, I've been checking for ages but people won't break up their sets, and sets go for at least $100. :/ You'd think almost every basement would have unused dumbbells and barbells.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just started using fitocracy recently after a friend suggested it to me... Level... 4 I think right now. I also use FitDay to track my calories and activities.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Okay, now I really, really want to go for a run or a bike ride but am too agoraphobic to go alone. :b Can you guys fly over here and join me? (or leave me in your dust, more like)


sorry. my sinuses are so screwed up my head would probably explode once the plane reaches altitude.



seafolly said:


> Oh, and about Craigslist, I've been checking for ages but people won't break up their sets, and sets go for at least $100. :/ You'd think almost every basement would have unused dumbbells and barbells.


hang in there. took me 2 years to find a power rack + prowler combo. try different search parameters. weight, weights, dumbbell, dumbbells, dumb bell, barbell, gym, workout, etc. lots of times people don't put them under "sports" either.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll keep looking! Though perhaps in May...when my lease ends next month I'm going to guess that moving a rack would be most unpleasant. 

I found another point booster - one arm dumbbell rows. Like what. That does NOT warrant 41 points! Maybe if the weight were quadrupled. 

One-Arm Dumbbell Row:
8 lb x 12 reps (+41 pts)
8 lb x 12 reps (+41 pts)
8 lb x 12 reps (+41 pts)
8 lb x 12 reps (+41 pts)
8 lb x 12 reps (+41 pts)
8 lb x 12 reps (+41 pts)


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

damn this website is awesome, signed up, I'll post to the group board later


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh you said post the username here, Paperwings, same username hah


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Is anyone else having tech problems posting workouts and routines? Maybe I'm just dumb but it seems way too hard and too much trouble and takes too much time for me. My motivation is pretty low for me at the moment so I'm avoiding any complictions so maybe its just that? Im still managing to drag myself to the gym though


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

How do these people actually prove they did their exercise to get these points?


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Silent Image said:


> How do these people actually prove they did their exercise to get these points?


 I think you just need to trust them! If someone did they'd only be cheating themselves!


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

it's not a competition, and you really are just cheating yourself in more ways than one if you lie XD


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds about right.  There are some obvious cheaters but it's not like they get any respect. There are thousands of active members so no one's going to notice if you cheat a small amount. The problem is you're definitely cheating yourself. I look at it as a way to track my own progress trying to beat my own records. Especially in push ups! When I started using this site I could do 5 reps. Now I'm up to 17 at a time. It's not much progress to the average athletic person but I get a lot of pride seeing the number go up, even if it's slow.  If I ever botched my numbers I wouldn't get any satisfaction from logging stuff and probably would lose interest fast. My main goal is to stay consistent with my workouts. If I let a week go by, I really feel it in the difficulty of doing the exact same workout I pulled off with ease previously. 

Cold Fission Cure was saying for some group challenges you need to videotape yourself doing them so the group knows it happened. Makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

That's not a bad idea with the group challenges, I was thinking of getting a webcam to get more comfortable talking to people I don't know, could use it with fraps or something to record =D

and keep up the good work!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I think people would only cheat if their sole reason for using the site was to show off. Most people are using it to keep track of their exercise and motivate themselves, so even if they like the showing off aspect of it, cheating would mess things up for them and make it hard to keep tabs on their own progress.

I'm kinda curious about who some of the people in the group are, the ones who don't have the same username as on SAS. :sus My username is Inkling.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm rue.  I don't like to use the same username twice due to a certain individual who likes to track my internet activity. Female, interestingly enough. Once the privacy settings kick in (apparently the site is getting a huge update soon) I'll change it to something more me, haha.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> I'm kinda curious about who some of the people in the group are, the ones who don't have the same username as on SAS..


i use a different name there too. if you want to know what it is, just pm me. i'll send you a link to an encrypted icq channel. once there, i will give you a password and a link to an email account i created for this purpose. use the email account to send me the password and i will send you back the name i use on fitocracy. the email account auto-deletes 45 minutes after it is created so don't dally around after i give you the link.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm vperspective


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

cold fission cure said:


> i use a different name there too. if you want to know what it is, just pm me. i'll send you a link to an encrypted icq channel. once there, i will give you a password and a link to an email account i created for this purpose. use the email account to send me the password and i will send you back the name i use on fitocracy. the email account auto-deletes 45 minutes after it is created so don't dally around after i give you the link.


Bahaha :lol Thankfully, I've already figured out who you are.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

been out two weeks or more (can't remember and too lazy to check). been working everyday plus hurt lower lat (dragon flags) and then a week later sprained my wrist at work. got some perspective though in that time off. if i post anymore workouts there it will be exclusively in text format so i can see progression. i don't like the point system. i abhor it. chasing points caused me to totally drop some exercises that i should have kept up with because there was not a spot or they netted very few points. this doesn't align with my goals whatsoever. and props are nice for a while...then get really annoying and become essentially meaningless. i like the idea of the site and i'll still use it, but in a different way


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

cold fission cure said:


> been out two weeks or more (can't remember and too lazy to check). been working everyday plus hurt lower lat (dragon flags) and then a week later sprained my wrist at work. got some perspective though in that time off. if i post anymore workouts there it will be exclusively in text format so i can see progression. i don't like the point system. i abhor it. chasing points caused me to totally drop some exercises that i should have kept up with because there was not a spot or they netted very few points. this doesn't align with my goals whatsoever. and props are nice for a while...then get really annoying and become essentially meaningless. i like the idea of the site and i'll still use it, but in a different way


I've been wondering where you were but assumed work was getting in the way again! I hope those injuries heal up soon but don't rush it. You already know I completely agree regarding the point system. There are a few exercises that are tough for me (usually tricep related) that I dropped because the effort wasn't worth the points. I recently started doing them again but it's funny how silly details like that effect our motivation. On the plus side, at least we're doing SOME things more! It's been rewarding seeing the push ups get better and I feel the points are justified there.

Also, what the HECK happened to the layout? It's HUGE!

Oh sweet, just as I almost submitted this post the iPhone app was announced. Hot diggity.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a heads up! I don't know how many members actually care but I don't think the group is Private, though Papasmurf did try. I tried leaving the group but could still see it...weird huh?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm on fito more than facebook these days. As if you guys already on it didn't notice.... haha


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

seafolly said:


> Just a heads up! I don't know how many members actually care but I don't think the group is Private, though Papasmurf did try. I tried leaving the group but could still see it...weird huh?


Weird! I went into the settings just now, it's definitely set to Private. I guess that feature doesn't work properly?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh yes, I know your settings were just fine! I think the site is just full of holes. Like people I was following are not being followed anymore and vice versa. I'm told by others that comments are randomly disappearing too. Anyway, I just wanted people to know. I have a few "real life" friends on there that have likely already noticed the SAS membership but thought I'd warn you all! (not that they'd care really but I know other people can be more sensitive about revealing their anxiety)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Invite to group? Just signed up, lol. ^_^


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I would like a group invite as well. Same name as here.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

What's your username? I can invite you to the group. You guys have to follow me back for me to be able to invite you.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

XMDaKid


----------

